# Hi all!!



## 04BLKMAXSE (Jun 21, 2004)

Hello everyone!! im new here and like to say this is very forum. I have 04 Max Black SE. I really love my car.


----------



## Maxima80 (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm sure you do. I love mine as well 04 Onyx SE. Just touched it up removing the evil water spots. The hard work is so worth it. :thumbup:


----------

